#ubuntu-ch 2014-08-18
<wzz_jane> hello,everyone
<wzz_jane> I am upgrade to ubuntu14.04 LTS
<wzz_jane> everytime I start computer, there is an warn of system. why?
<enewren> Hello
<enewren> 这里可以用中文交流吗？
#ubuntu-ch 2014-08-24
<tony_> hello anyone here using ubuntu 14.10?
#ubuntu-ch 2016-08-28
<boluomi> linux mint 17, ~/.cache/upstart文件夹下面有很多log文件， 如何屏蔽
#ubuntu-ch 2017-08-21
<mrgm> hola
